# Gotta tweak my hours again. Food deliveries are slowing down.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

As businesses are opening up, food deliveries are slowing down. Personal incomes are getting the lowest after income tax, stimulus checks depleted. Modification on when to roll with Doordash is in place, after observing about 10 dollars an hour. I can sit out there all freaking day and take one call an hour, but life balance will be screwed up. I'm gonna drive folks around again, then deliver when peaks take place.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> As businesses are opening up, food deliveries are slowing down. Personal incomes are getting the lowest after income tax, stimulus checks depleted. Modification on when to roll with Doordash is in place, after observing about 10 dollars an hour. I can sit out there all freaking day and take one call an hour, but life balance will be screwed up. I'm gonna drive folks around again, then deliver when peaks take place.


Gig economy pretty much is done, no matter what you gonna do it's gonna be the very min wage job(already is) unless you wanna drive like crazy.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Gig economy pretty much is done, no matter what you gonna do it's gonna be the very min wage job(already is) unless you wanna drive like crazy.


If it rains today, then it will pick up some.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If its anything like my area then u have to run multiple apps just to make anything now


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> If its anything like my area then u have to run multiple apps just to make anything now


Market specific. I can make $25/hr consistently the past two months.

GH ususally won't send you a new order until you are within a mile of your current destination, then I have had a new offer show up, like clockwork.

When I don't get a new GH offer I go online with Uber and usually can catch a ride within 2-4 miles. With all the drivers at home its been pretty sweet. I'm sure I could do $750 a week if I put in the hours. But thank God I'm an IC and can work whenever I want, or don't want.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Market specific. I can make $25/hr consistently the past two months.
> 
> GH ususally won't send you a new order until you are within a mile of your current destination, then I have had a new offer show up, like clockwork.
> 
> When I don't get a new GH offer I go online with Uber and usually can catch a ride within 2-4 miles. With all the drivers at home its been pretty sweet. I'm sure I could do $750 a week if I put in the hours. But thank God I'm an IC and can work whenever I want, or don't want.


I understand it's not the same everywhere that's why I led with "if". My point is that a driver needs to know how to adjust to make money consistently. Situations change constantly in most areas. If ur lucky enough to be in an area that's busy 365 days a year then no need to adjust, just keep declining until u get a good offer.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm finding DD to be the biggest challenge right now. This morning I received 37 offers in 2.5 hours and only accepted 2. Keep in mind, none of those are Walmart offers since I opted out of that garbage months ago. I ended my Dash and will now patronize my favorite water hole since Az is completely open again lol 
I'm not sure what DD is "testing" for now but it appears they are looking for the absolute bottom while still being able to get food delivered.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Depends on the market. Still booming in my area.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Great pay here also. I track my $$ per hour each week. So far no decrease.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

How do you opt out of certain places?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> As businesses are opening up, food deliveries are slowing down. Personal incomes are getting the lowest after income tax, stimulus checks depleted. Modification on when to roll with Doordash is in place, after observing about 10 dollars an hour. I can sit out there all freaking day and take one call an hour, but life balance will be screwed up. I'm gonna drive folks around again, then deliver when peaks take place.


Its All DOWNHILL from Here !

That is why buying GrubHub RIGHT NOW
Would be a Horrible & Costly MISTAKE FOR UBER !

SENSLESS TO BUY SOMETHING FOR FULL PRICE

THAT WILL SELL FOR 25% IN A FEW MONTHS!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I'm finding DD to be the biggest challenge right now. This morning I received 37 offers in 2.5 hours and only accepted 2. Keep in mind, none of those are Walmart offers since I opted out of that garbage months ago. I ended my Dash and will now patronize my favorite water hole since Az is completely open again lol
> I'm not sure what DD is "testing" for now but it appears they are looking for the absolute bottom while still being able to get food delivered.
> [/
> Yes! I've noticed a horrible drop in offers, and tips of $1-3..The waits at restaurants are still bad, but it is almost like DD has advertised to not tip. I'm seeing $2 offers again, which haven't popped up since the pandemic started. Idc how close or far someone is $2,3,4 is insulting and basically a loss.
> I usually take an order that puts me in the direction of home for my last request of the night. Last night I took a $9.00/7 mi order and the split was $7 DD/$2 tip...why even let these ppl order anymore, I don't get it..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> This morning I received 37 offers in 2.5 hours and only accepted 2.


Do tell more ?

Why such a high decline rate ? Were they all McDonald's, $3-4 dollar offers, 20 minute pickups, or what ?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Do tell more ?
> 
> Why such a high decline rate ? Were they all McDonald's, $3-4 dollar offers, 20 minute pickups, or what ?


Whomever accepts anything less than $8 and more than 3-5 miles is losing money. Even at $8/ 20 min thats $24 an hour. Easy money when half the time is sitting in the drive through.

But know your market. That is the only way to survive. One night my accpetance rate was less than 30%, still made $100.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

My acceptance rate got down to 13%, today. I declined many many calls; maybe 25 in all. I was not just gonna get pissed off and quit today. It seems that doordash is not picking up the tab right now on non tippers. Doordash has been generous the past 4 or 5 weeks, but it changed right after Mother's Day.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

With these low paying orders Doordash is about to tell its drivers


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My acceptance rate got down to 13%, today. I declined many many calls; maybe 25 in all. I was not just gonna get pissed off and quit today. It seems that doordash is not picking up the tab right now on non tippers. Doordash has been generous the past 4 or 5 weeks, but it changed right after Mother's Day.


Yea more lowball offers than usual lately. Its ok though, I can play this BS game as long as they want. There's plenty of other options out there


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Does your acceptance rate effect anything?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Does your acceptance rate effect anything?


You can dash anytime without scheduling at 60%+ but that's it. Not worth it though, I have a hard time staying above 30%


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

No, acceptance rating is just an indicator of how much garbage DD is sending you lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Does your acceptance rate effect anything?


High acceptance rate means you will be burning alot of gasoline, unless you drive a prius. Maybe earn 5 bucks an hour if the restruants don't hold you up! But then your customer rating will drop.

HIgh AR means low CR


----------

